

Google down in Huntsville AL - dhbradshaw

Blogger, Gmail, Google all down for me.  Anyone else?
======
bbx
It is here too in France.

------
cantastoria
same here

~~~
dhbradshaw
Where are you?

------
dhbradshaw
Back up.

